# is my wifi card dead?

## DaggyStyle

here is the situation:

I have a broadcom 4312 wifi card, on windows, the card loads and connects but doesn't sends or receives data, on gentoo, loading under kernel <2.6.32 with the broadcom-sta latest from protage or ndiswrapper 1.55, it loads but the card isn't showing up, using latest gentoo,tuxonice,vanilla sources version 2.6.33.3, both broadcom-sta and ndiswrapper are killed on load due to module panic, on ubuntu 10.04 using kernel 2.6.32 and a version of broadcom-sta (not sure which version), the card is loaded, show up but doesn't seems to connect to the network.

tried on a wep and wpa2/aes networks.

whats the deal with it? is the card is broken?

----------

## Malvineous

If it doesn't work under native Windows with the manufacturer's drivers, I'd say yes, the card is toast.

See if it's got firmware you can upgrade, sometimes this is able to bring devices back to life.  Or alternatively an EEPROM you can reset (maybe Broadcom have some utility that can do things like this.)

----------

## d2_racing

Can you see any AP when you run Windows ?

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Can you see any AP when you run Windows ?

 yes, also from ubuntu

in windows it connects but I cannot browse (nor update the antivirus for that matter), with ubuntu it doesn't even connects.

with gentoo it just crashes, the dmesg output can be found here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-822452-highlight-.html at the 6th post.

----------

## DaggyStyle

ok, that's strange, on windows at my home wireless (wpa2/aes) it connects and works well...

any ideas?

----------

